# Milestar brown walls tires



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I've seen ppl with white walls how do they get em white 
Bleach white don't work at all on mine . These tires suck. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Get a brush from your auto store, a big hand held one that has some pretty hard bristles on it. gReased lightning, scrubbing bubbles, LA's Awesome Oxygen Orange...anything that cuts thorugh grease really well, get some water, wet the tires, spray on your cleaner, let it soak, spray again, scrub away. Do this two or three times rinsing in between, you should be able to get back to a nice white wall again. 
And yes, you may have what is some of the old dead rubber flake off, it will seem like a paste since the water made it wet. Good luck, nothing like pearly white walls! 









I've cleaned some pretty rough tires, I'm sure you can get a nice color from scrubbing those, just keep scrubbing. Above are my wide whites, I wash once a week.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Those brown walls will keep coming back Just paint your car brown so there color matched Lol


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Those brown walls will keep coming back Just paint your car brown so there color matched Lol


True!lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Buy some Travelstars


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Travelblems turn brown too smfh


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Travelblems turn brown too smfh


Please enlighten us with your vast knowledge RR on which 13 inch white wall available in stores now is the best? Because in my opinion the Travelstars are much better than the Milestars.


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> Please enlighten us with your vast knowledge RR on which 13 inch white wall available in stores now is the best? Because in my opinion the Travelstars are much better than the Milestars.


I'd say none


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Please enlighten us with your vast knowledge RR on which 13 inch white wall available in stores now is the best? Because in my opinion the Travelstars are much better than the Milestars.


The new milestars are by far better looking then thee travelflaws an the white wall has not had any issues that I know of I don't believe there are any other tires in production at this time


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Travelblems turn brown too smfh


My travel stars came out really good!! Them shyts super white.. I have only washed them once and they been on car for more than. 4 months..,

But guess some ppl had issues with them.. 

I think I saw a set of firestones on here 500 bucks .. 

Or go get some 5.20s


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

The homie got a set of new Hercules for sale.. I gotta check on price though 

Pm me ppl.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

aphustle said:


> My travel stars came out really good!! Them shyts super white.. I have only washed them once and they been on car for more than. 4 months..,


Same experience I have had with travel stars.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the uniroyals there white


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

aphustle said:


> The homie got a set of new Hercules for sale.. I gotta check on price though
> 
> Pm me ppl.


I have a set or 2 of the Hercs for sale also, as well as LeMans. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/573922-13-tires-sale-new-whitewalls.html#post20953858

Travelflaws are probably the best out right now if you don't care about the blems on the whitewalls. Definately the cheapest.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I have the uniroyals there white


Same here. Uniroyals stay white, Milestars are ugly, they're only used as a last resort. Besides the white wall turning brown the tread pattern sucks too.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Use wet sandpaper u will see it lighten up big time. Post pics of it after wachaa..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

bluebyrd86 said:


> Use wet sandpaper u will see it lighten up big time. Post pics of it after wachaa..


that stuff falls apart after a few scrubs


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

old milestars ms75 are hard to keep white, but some elbow grease, whiteys bleache white and sos pads will do the trick

new milestars ms775 are great looking and have a nice whitewall i drive mine daily and only wash them on the weekends whiteys bleach white adn a plastic scrubber does the trick

i just ordered some travelstars ill report back with what i find.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

OLD Milestar were pretty hard to keep clean, but even when I was selling them (about 2 years ago) I only had 1 single customer complaining about them. We now have the NEW Style Milestar and I haven't had anybody complaining about them so far (been selling them since last year). *We keep them in-stock all the time, price at $49.00ea plus shipping. Let me know if you guys need any!*:thumbsup:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

I read goof off works good on whites. It's worth a try


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Naw fuck travelstars they blow up and don't hold air on a full wraped car. My friend had 3 blow outs so no thanks. :thumbsdown: look good while they last tho I'm not gonna lie. Uniroyals lasted me good while .
Brown shit stains last the best looks the worst tho . 
Thansk blue byrd86 
I figured it out anyone who's got these tires use white wall cleaner westleys and wet sand the fuck outta em with 220 grit turd stains will come off . No they did not fall apart lurch. Sanded mine hard as possible for 30 mins this is the result still not happy but way better :thumbsup: 

after 
Before 
The worst part is after cleaning the blue walls off brand new brown was under em


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

I used 1100 grit and purple power they came out good


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

jcutty said:


> I used 1100 grit and purple power they came out good


Thanks for the idea I'll try 220 and purp power next time :thumbsup:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Why just not try white wall tire paint? I've heard works good but never tried it. One time i tried that white paint for shoes but don't last. Ill try anything before rolling stained white walls.


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Travelblems turn brown too smfh


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

el cuate-g said:


> Why just not try white wall tire paint? I've heard works good but never tried it. One time i tried that white paint for shoes but don't last. Ill try anything before rolling stained white walls.


I didn't know there was such a thing . Yeah the show Polish came to mind too but I didn't try.


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

White wall tire paint. Ebay.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

el cuate-g said:


> White wall tire paint. Ebay.


Thanks :h5: I'll have to try this out


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Just a tip, glidell white wall paint is the best stuff...but you NEED I repeat NEED to follow the instructions and clean the shit out of these tires. They suggest even taking a grinder to the side wall followed by bleach and lots of scrubbing...and you need a steady hand or some sort of tape or something to keep the paint even...you can wipe it off quickly but leave it for a few minutes and you're fecked.
I'm surprised you couldn't get the white walls on yours whiter...good luck with the glidell. I used it last summer for lols, they were eh okay, but i didn't clean my front tires that well and they started to turn brown after a few months. Keep your tires up to pressure as well, or else when they flex too much that stuff will crackle...it's rubberized paint but it can only take so much!


----------



## 56ponchopiano (Aug 26, 2013)

Actually Gledi, not Glidell. My b 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171448497448


----------

